# Need some advice for starting a cafe business



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

I am a novice in the café field. Is it possible for some one among our worthy viewers/users to enlighten me on the ways and means to initiate the process. For example what is the first step? How much investment is needed. Can I do the business on my own or do I need employees/Consultant and if so how costly are they. Do I need a shop/premises or will I get a running café to take over. I shall appreciate an early response.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

vishalverma said:


> Do I need a shop/premises or will I get a running café to take over.


Investigate both options and develop a business plan (you can do a google search for templates) especially if you need any financial support from bank / investors. There are websites offering businesses for sale - that should give you an idea of initial set-up costs. If you buy an existing business, check their profits and what is owed to debtors - as you often buy the debt as well.

You could technically go it alone initially, but consider the long hours you will have to put in to make it successful.

Research your preferred locations, footfall and what kind of food you'll offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------

